# Clausing 8530



## Harland (Sep 7, 2016)

I found this 8530 on craigslist a couple weeks ago after searching for quite some time. Great size and weight for my needs and space.
Its in pretty good shape. Although it is missing the intermediate pulley, If anyone has one they are willing to sell i would buy said part.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice!   Looks in nice shape.  Those are cute little machines perfect size like you say for basement shops.  Btw, I know a guy local that may have parts for that mill.  He had 2 of them at one time.  I know he recently sold one of them and may or may not be parting with the 2nd one.   PM me I will send you a link to his personal website.


----------



## JPigg55 (Sep 7, 2016)

You could contact Clausing with the part number. They still carry some parts.


----------

